# Back on the Water



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Back on the water*_
For many of us stay-at-home has been the name of the game. Ever so slowly we are getting-out a little more than we have been. Getting out under very strict, necessary, rules. Fishing is no exception. On the Florida Fisherman ll that means, smaller number of anglers, stay at home if not feeling well, have the slightest temperature, and staying at home for those in the high risk categories. In addition, the 6 foot rule will be the name of the game. Groups who travel together will be the only exception.

What we as a nation are going through is unprecedented in our time. For many the stress level is off-the-chart. 

We desperately need some serious relief. For the avid angler relief is spelled FISHING! After all, per our Governor...

Both Hunting & Fishing Are Essential!



May, 2019, the fishing was fantastic:



Will May, 2020, be as good? Only one way to find out. Come along as we find out together.

It's looking good! Check out this really nice Cubera Snapper:



As the sun goes down safety, safety safety!



Just being out here, being one with nature, is therapy beyond belief. Who could ask for anything more? 



Well! A fish or two would really help in or need, our quest, for some, 'serious relief'!

The 'SUPER' full moon will be May 7, 2020, @ 3:45 A.M. The moon will be 227,934 miles from earth. It will be extremely bright. 

Is fishing better before or after the full of the moon? 

This Tuesday 39 hour Middle Grounds and vicinity trip will be just before the full moon. On Friday's 44 hour adventure we will be fishing the day after the May 'Flower Moon'. Both trips should be absolutely fantastic.

Late Tuesday evening, The moon can't wait to do it's thing:



The fish, well! They can't wait either. They are hungry and ready for a fight:



The snapper are on fire:













It's looking good, really good:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Wednesday morning: 

Hope the fish are still hungry:



They are:





The best of the best... The Scamp Grouper:



It's May, it's AJ Time:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Talk about a box full of fine eats:



The 'endangered' American Red Snapper. 

'Catch' you next month:



Now that's a huge Mangrove Snapper:



Talk about 'huge' snapper! Check out the huge teeth on this Cubera:



Just being out here, being one with nature, is therapy beyond belief. 

Is the therapy working?

This huge smile says...ABSOLUTELY!



Thanks to Tammy for being not only the girl behind the grill, but also behind the camera. And a very special thanks to Captain Dylan Hubbard, and generation # 5, Jack Wilson Hubbard, for making it all possible.


----------

